# Can't gain weight



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm 20 175 lbs 5ft 11 really low bf been training serious 2 years 4 times a week minimal cardio I was drinking 2 Ltrs of water a day but it's a gallon now I sleep for around 8 hrs a night. I really want to compete one day but can't gain mass I have good abs even though I eat loads if crap I'll post my diet it's just an average day varies slightly and a bit more at weekends I know I've a lot to learn and will listen to what I'm told and take people's advice I've used test once for 12 weeks and dbol only a while before but never made much size gains so won't be using again till I can gain naturally

Cornflakes lots ofBanana medium

3 slice sanny with meat and cheese

Crisps

Pie or similar

Biscuit

3 eggs on toast

Glass of milk

Crisps

3 slice sanny

Lots of nuts

Large Greek yoghurt

Meat veg and potatoes

Peanut butter on toast 2 slices

Chocolate or similar small portion


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Eat more.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bull king said:


> I'm 20 175 lbs 5ft 11 really low bf been training serious 2 years 4 times a week minimal cardio I was drinking 2 Ltrs of water a day but it's a gallon now I sleep for around 8 hrs a night. I really want to compete one day but can't gain mass I have good abs even though I eat loads if crap I'll post my diet it's just an average day varies slightly and a bit more at weekends I know I've a lot to learn and will listen to what I'm told and take people's advice I've used test once for 12 weeks and dbol only a while before but never made much size gains so won't be using again till I can gain naturally
> 
> Cornflakes lots ofBanana medium
> 
> ...


I could eat all that in one meal ha


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

^This


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Pie, crisps, biscuits, chocolate - this a lean bulk yeah ?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

summarizing, you don't eat enough food, you don't eat enough protein, you eat crap, your diet is crap, all you need to do is eat more and lift heavy.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

As said above. I know kids who eat more than that and you think you can't gain weight!?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

If you want to gain wait and you are finding you can't gain, eat more until you do. It's that simple!

If you double what your currently eating and still can not gain, then eat more.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Id eat that before dinner time


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the replys i just thought for my weight that was a hell of a lot everyone comments at work ect I eat like a horse I will start eating more and I know it's a lot of ****ty foods but if I ate really clean would it not be even harder to bulk? I am on a budget of around 100 quid a week and can't spend more than that and I know I couldn't eat double what I eat the now but I could eat a lot more late at night and in the morning I'll post another diet up when I make it tonight and hopefully it's better. Thanks again for the replys


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Get a MyFitnessPal account, free on line and you can log what you eat including all the macros.

Get in the diet section of this forum and start pinching ideas.

Here is a started for ten - Breakfast 100 grams of oats, 50 grams of peanut butter, 2 Scoops of your whey powder, add milk. If you find it easy to keep lean then your laughing and this is about 600cals (ish) to stat the day. One you use the app you will be suprise how many cals in some foods compared to others. Leave the crisps for the weekend or in front of a dvd, too many other better foods to eat.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bull king said:


> Thanks for all the replys i just thought for my weight that was a hell of a lot everyone comments at work ect I eat like a horse I will start eating more and I know it's a lot of ****ty foods but if I ate really clean would it not be even harder to bulk? I am on a budget of around 100 quid a week and can't spend more than that and I know I couldn't eat double what I eat the now but I could eat a lot more late at night and in the morning I'll post another diet up when I make it tonight and hopefully it's better. Thanks again for the replys


£100, is way way way more than enough, wish I had that a week. I spend about half


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

I was just thinking about that and totally agree tbh I was more bothered about supplements rest and training I just thought I eat a ton for my weight and it is a lot of protein compared to average guys but totally understand now do you think i ewill have to juice again in the next couple of years to compete or could it be done naturally? I know loads of guys say they are but I don't know how anyone gets to 200lbs shredded at about 20yo unless it's crazy genetics like Arnold


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks I will do that tonight really glad I posted here totally opened my eyes thank you very much


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bull king said:


> Thanks I will do that tonight really glad I posted here totally opened my eyes thank you very much


You need to aim for at least 3000+cals . Look at calorie dense foods if you struggle eating. Nuts, Oats, peanut butter, EVOO etc... You can make your own bilking shakes using oats, whey and full fat milk. There's loads of variations.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Already been said about 5 times but eat.

Eat

Eat

Eat

Eat

Eat

Eat

Eat

Eat

Then lift

The eat

Eat

Eat

Eat

Eat

Est

Eat

Sleep

100 quid a week is loads! Im on 5000 odd clean calories and spend less than 300 a month


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

I can hardly afford that tbh but thought I would have to deal with it would eating the same meals every day matter? That would be easy to plan out and At least get started for now I don't want to wast any more time or money on getting no where. thanks again for all the help


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

Last 2 days my diet has looked like this will be trying to eat even more but going to let my body get used to this first

7.30 large bowl of oats 1/2 pint of milk and 3 eggs

10.00 large sanny with ham or chicken and cheese

Large Greek yoghurt

12.00 2 eggs on 2 slices of toast and. 2 small bananas

3.00 same as 10.00 but 500g of roasted peanuts instead of yoghurt

6.00 potatoes meat and veg (not a huge portion)

8.30 large bowl of oats glass of milk

10.00 home made shake usually 2 eggs tablespoon of peanut butter and whole milk

Hope this will be enough I use fit day and yesterday I had around 200g fat 380 carbs 200 protein and was around 5000 calories I also feel better from no chocolate or cake ect but feel bloated but It's not a big deal I don't care if I gain a bit of fat just want to gain size and strength thanks again for everyone's help


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

too much fat, substitute with carbs

I would suggest that you increase calories more gradually. Try increasing by about 300 calories every few days


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

that diet sounds a bit like my first one.. looool :lol:

should have a look at the stickies mate, they are really going to help you make a proper diet. and fck me.. 100£ a week?? that's probably how much i spend on food monthly if not less!!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Bull king said:


> Last 2 days my diet has looked like this will be trying to eat even more but going to let my body get used to this first
> 
> 7.30 large bowl of oats 1/2 pint of milk and 3 eggs
> 
> ...


500g roasted peanuts? If it's the salted kind, then that may be why you're bloating a lot - and that much sodium isn't good for you. Also what you call a large portion may be a small portion for somebody else. But it looks better than the first one for sure!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

As said above, maybe add 1 or 2 protein shakes on top of that and keep at it.


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> too much fat, substitute with carbs
> 
> I would suggest that you increase calories more gradually. Try increasing by about 300 calories every few days


Thanks. would more oats be ok?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Mate if you ate properly you'd soon see some gains. Like people have said use my fitness pal to work out your calories and you be surprised at how littles calories you consume. And £100 a WEEK that's loads, I buy 5kg of chicken every 2 weeks so that's £10 a week spend £20 on salmon a week and then domes eggs and veg less than 60 easily


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

DanishM said:


> 500g roasted peanuts? If it's the salted kind, then that may be why you're bloating a lot - and that much sodium isn't good for you. Also what you call a large portion may be a small portion for somebody else. But it looks better than the first one for sure!


Yeah they are salted I'll get plain ones in just had them in the house already I'll get more whey at the weekend too and have more shakes


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Bull king said:


> Yeah they are salted I'll get plain ones in just had them in the house already I'll get more whey at the weekend too and have more shakes


I'd change them for cashew or almonds and 500g is a tad excessive


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Mate if you ate properly you'd soon see some gains. Like people have said use my fitness pal to work out your calories and you be surprised at how littles calories you consume. And £100 a WEEK that's loads, I buy 5kg of chicken every 2 weeks so that's £10 a week spend £20 on salmon a week and then domes eggs and veg less than 60 easily


I kind of thought it would cost more to eat clean and a lot of meat but I see now it's totally not but buying loads of rubbish is. guess I just needed told for myself


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> I'd change them for cashew or almonds and 500g is a tad excessive


Thanks I'll try them both hopefully I find them as easy to eat. I don't just scoff them all at once it takes me about half an hour eating them slow but I'll not have as many tomorrow


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Food is pretty cheap if you look around

Just some of the stuffs I get:

4 Pints of Milk 95p Aldi

500g Fat free Yoghurt 45p Aldi

15 Eggs £1.35 Aldi or ASDA

5KG Chicken £20 Local Meat Supplier

1KG Bag of Rice 40p Any Supermarket

1KG Bag of Pasta £1 Any Supermarket


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> that diet sounds a bit like my first one.. looool :lol:
> 
> should have a look at the stickies mate, they are really going to help you make a proper diet. and fck me.. 100£ a week?? that's probably how much i spend on food monthly if not less!!


Thanks mate I have been reading them every chance I get the last 2 days they are great.

I would not want to spend that at all and can see now it's not that expensive if you make everything from scratch


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

ashmo said:


> Food is pretty cheap if you look around
> 
> Just some of the stuffs I get:
> 
> ...


Thanks I really can't believe how helpful everyone on here is


----------



## strongman84 (Mar 26, 2014)

You need to eat way more and. Of better quality pie? Crisps? And you want to compete ???


----------



## Bull king (Mar 24, 2014)

strongman84 said:


> You need to eat way more and. Of better quality pie? Crisps? And you want to compete ???


I am now mate just thought I could eat anything because I'm so small and I was eating around 5k cal but am getting that now from better foods just had 80g of oats and 3 eggs and 1/2 pint of milk. I really do want to compete one day and should hopefully know soon if I even have a chance


----------



## andymark25415 (Feb 26, 2014)

eggs, chicken, milk, that diet is good to gain weight fast.


----------

